# 12 volt thunder (Pa)



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

12 volt dave is hosting his annual show on July 15th this year (A Sunday)

Chef is running the MECA side of things. Scott Snyder is running SPL. Mic and myself will be handling the SQ side of things.

Meca linky- Events

IASCA linky- www.iasca.com/m/events/view/12-Volt-Thunder-SPE201244830
Hope to see you there!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

merging with chef's (please lock.)


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

Really hope to make it out to this show, its a long drive and also the week before a close friends wedding so we shall see what happens.


----------

